# Wie kann ich die Dateien bzw. Ordner in einem Ordner auslesen?



## D@nger (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo, also die Überschrift ist evtl. etwas verwirrend, aber ich erkläre mein Problem mal genauer. Und zwar habe ich in einem Ordner (*Alben*) immer einen Ordner, der z.b. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 usw. heißt, aber es ist immer nur einer. So, ich müsste diesen Ordner auslesen. Also ich brauche nur den Ordner-Namen nicht die darin enthaltenen Dateien.  Ich weiß aber nicht wie man das realisieren kann. Eventuell durch eine Schleife oder so? Weil, der Ordnername ist ja eine einzelne Ziffer.


----------



## nephix (21. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich würde dir empfehlen mal http://de2.php.net/manual/de/function.scandir.php an zu schauen.


----------



## D@nger (21. Mai 2006)

hallo,
also ich habe nun folgendes:

```
<?PHP
$verz=opendir('.');

while($file = readdir($verz)){
  if($file != '.' && $file != '..')
    echo $file . '<br>';
}

closedir($verz);
?>
```

Nun werden mir alle Dateien und Verzeichnisse aufgelistet. Doch wie prüfe ich jetzt, am besten mit Hilfe einer Schleife was ein Ordner ist? Die Funktion dafür lautet ja:

```
<?PHP
$verz = "4";
if(is_dir($verz))
  echo "Bei $verz handelt es sich um ein Verzeichnis";
else
  echo "Bei $verz handelt es sich nicht um ein Verzeichnis";
?>
```

Danke schon mal.


----------



## forsterm (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
meinst du das so?

```
<?PHP
    $verz = opendir('.');
    while($file = readdir($verz)){
        if($file != '.' && $file != '..'){
            if (is_dir($file)){
                echo 'Bei '.$file.' handelt es sich um ein Verzeichnis<br />';
            } else {
                echo 'Bei '.$file.' handelt es sich nicht um ein Verzeichnis<br />';
            }
        }
    }
    closedir($verz);
?>
```
 
mfg
forsterm


----------



## D@nger (21. Mai 2006)

Ja, schon, danke, aber wie finde ich jetzt heraus, was das Verzeichnis ist? Z.B. müsste der "String" 5 jetzt in eine Variable gespeichert werden. Danke!

Edit:
Könnte man es so machen?

```
<?PHP
    $verz = opendir('.');
    while($file = readdir($verz)){
        if($file != '.' && $file != '..'){
            if (is_dir($file)){
                echo 'Bei '.$file.' handelt es sich um ein Verzeichnis<br />';
		$abc=$file;
            } else {
                echo 'Bei '.$file.' handelt es sich nicht um ein Verzeichnis<br />';
            }
        }
    }
    closedir($verz);

?>
```


bzw. eher so:

```
<?PHP
    $verz = opendir('.');
    while($file = readdir($verz)){
        if($file != '.' && $file != '..'){
            if (is_dir($file)){
          
		$abc=$file;
            } 
        }
    }
    closedir($verz);


echo $abc;

?>
```


----------



## aruba-x-x (21. Mai 2006)

Was willst du denn machen? Soll das Unterverzeichnis auch ausgelesen werden?


----------



## D@nger (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich habs doch schon. S. oben!


----------

